# Daisy is in danger in animal control in CA



## carley

Are there any contacts in Las Angles that can help this one, just got this message on facebook........her time is up, very sad............

SCMR does not have any contacts in CA, if anyone does, please reach out to them, it may be to late, but worth a try.................








DAISY - ID#A3308028

My name is Daisy and I am described as a spayed female, white Maltese and Poodle - Miniature

The shelter thinks I am about 7 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Aug 03, 2011. Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Los Angeles County Animal Control - Downey at (562) 940-6898
Ask for information about animal ID number A3308028


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

It is raining very hard outside ... And, this picture of Daisy has me raining tears of my own. I pray to God that someone will save this precious angel. I don't understand how these precious angels end up there.


----------



## carley

Yes very sad, hopefully it's not to late...................can only imagine what is going thru the little minds, what happened to my family.......


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I sent another post ... But, for some reason it didn't go through.

I left a message for Deb in California. And, I called Kerry to see if she has any ideas. 

Where did you see this on FB???


----------



## carley

It was posted on SCMR's page, https://www.facebook.com/pages/Southern-Comfort-Maltese-Rescue and when the picture is clicked on there are comments, it was orginally posted by Angels for Animals Network | Facebook

Thanks!


----------



## bailey02

Any Update on this precious soul!!??


----------



## carley

I just checked fb, and there is nothing new there


----------



## carley

I may not have the fb link for SCMR posted correctly, sorry....Log In | Facebook, it hopefully the correct one.........


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

I just PM'ed Edie with AMA rescue.


----------



## Sylie

I sat on hold for 20 minutes. Talked to someone. Gave the ID #. Waited. Got disconnected. [.pDamn my keyboard is all wet from tears. Downey is I think about 2 miles south of ****. I'm calling back now.


----------



## Sylie

My phone was getting really hot. Maybe they don't answer because it is after 5 and Saturday. The person who did answer, before just hanging up ...sorry...can't say anything unkind on this forum...Poor little dog. I hope somebody gets through.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> I just PM'ed Edie with AMA rescue.


Thank you, Linda. Kerry and I left messages for, Deb, too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> My phone was getting really hot. Maybe they don't answer because it is after 5 and Saturday. The person who did answer, before just hanging up ...sorry...can't say anything unkind on this forum...Poor little dog. I hope somebody gets through.


Thank you so much for trying, Sylvia.


----------



## allheart

Oh Sorry, just saw this post. I also posted when notified on FB. I PM'd Deb and Plenty Pets, and shared like crazy on groups on FB.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

allheart said:


> Oh Sorry, just saw this post. I also posted when notified on FB. I PM'd Deb and Plenty Pets, and shared like crazy on groups on FB.


No need to apologize, Christine ... I am thinking if members don't see one of the threads ... then they might see the other thread. And, right now, the most important thing is that we try our best to rescue this poor angel.


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> No need to apologize, Christine ... I am thinking if members don't see one of the threads ... then they might see the other thread. And, right now, the most important thing is that we try our best to rescue this poor angel.


So true. There is a group on FB "Maltese Lovers" I posted there and they are sharing as well.


----------



## carley

no change yet in the status, will check again soon.....


----------



## allheart

carley said:


> no change yet in the status, will check again soon.....


 
Thanks. I don't understand any of this. Thank you so much.


----------



## mss

This dog is still on the shelter's website Department of Animal Care & Control

The "Angels" facebook page says it is a male but the shelter says female. Comments in the "Angels" facebook post say "he" was an owner surrender because "he" was aggressive. Yet the shelter lists the dog as female and adoptable. 

I can't get either link for SCMR facebook to work.

I don't know anything about the Downey shelter or how long they keep dogs that have put on their "adoptable' list. But I sure hope someone can at least figure out whether people are talking about the same dog!


----------



## allheart

mss said:


> This dog is still on the shelter's website Department of Animal Care & Control
> 
> The "Angels" facebook page says it is a male but the shelter says female. Comments in the "Angels" facebook post say "he" was an owner surrender because "he" was aggressive. Yet the shelter lists the dog as female and adoptable.
> 
> I can't get either link for SCMR facebook to work.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Downey shelter or how long they keep dogs that have put on their "adoptable' list. But I sure hope someone can at least figure out whether people are talking about the same dog!


 
Just e-mailed a contact at SCMR that helped out with another issue. Hoping to God, she can help direct us in the right direction to save this baby.


----------



## allheart

On hold with the shelter. Just want to know how long they are willing to keep this baby . My God!


----------



## allheart

Talked with the shetler. The baby has until August 10th. Where the pics are taken, is not where the babies stay, because I did ask if I could AT LEAST send the baby a bed. I have to admit, the guy was very nice. Will write more later.


----------



## gopotsgo

Dear everyone,
The situation is dire. Edie of AMAR and the other rescues are filled to the brim. I can't imagine how hard it must be for them to know that they have no room for a homeless angel pup and to say no, knowing what that means, that they will be euthanized. Rescues NEED more fosters. If we could get just 10 people to say "yes, I will foster one", that is 10 saved fluffs and only one more dog in the family. The current experienced fosters are fostering 3 or more at a time, they simply cannot handle more dogs. WE NEED MORE FOSTERS! I, like many of you have often thought I want to help and do help, I donate money, I offer time/transport. But the main need is fosters. Well, I'm going to put my money where my mouth is, I'm going to foster. Do I have time? Not really. Do I work more than most people? You betcha. But I can't stand it anymore, fluffs are dying. I'm going to do it. Sign me up Edie. And everyone, can't most of us take just one more, think of the life you will be saving. Rescues really need your help.


----------



## carley

At least there is time to hopefully find adopter/rescue.........thanks!


----------



## allheart

gopotsgo said:


> Dear everyone,
> The situation is dire. Edie of AMAR and the other rescues are filled to the brim. I can't imagine how hard it must be for them to know that they have no room for a homeless angel pup and to say no, knowing what that means, that they will be euthanized. Rescues NEED more fosters. If we could get just 10 people to say "yes, I will foster one", that is 10 saved fluffs and only one more dog in the family. The current experienced fosters are fostering 3 or more at a time, they simply cannot handle more dogs. WE NEED MORE FOSTERS! I, like many of you have often thought I want to help and do help, I donate money, I offer time/transport. But the main need is fosters. Well, I'm going to put my money where my mouth is, I'm going to foster. Do I have time? Not really. Do I work more than most people? You betcha. But I can't stand it anymore, fluffs are dying. I'm going to do it. Sign me up Edie. And everyone, can't most of us take just one more, think of the life you will be saving. Rescues really need your help.


 
Thank you and you are right.


----------



## michellerobison

I wish I could take her,I would! I hope we get our house sold,then we can move and take in as many as we can handle. We can't now as long as the house is for sale... We're pushing ti as it is w/ give,we asked the realtor not to tell people we have 5 dogs so they won't freak out.
I fostered my step son's two dogs for 6 months and found them homes.

I saw her on another forum,so I hope she gets enough face time to get her out of there!

This is just killing me. All I can do is bug people to vote and vote everyday,and multiple times per day...I feel so helpless,I'm crying...


----------



## carley

gopotsgo said:


> Dear everyone,
> The current experienced fosters are fostering 3 or more at a time, they simply cannot handle more dogs.


 
I currently have 5 fosters, and am financially not able to take in any more, as much as I would love to, but just can't............yes the situation is dire, there are so many and not enough help..........so please consider helping, contact a rescue group and see if they need "one more foster home", bet the reply will be "YES"!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## allheart

carley said:


> I currently have 5 fosters, and am financially not able to take in any more, as much as I would love to, but just can't............yes the situation is dire, there are so many and not enough help..........so please consider helping, contact a rescue group and see if they need "one more foster home", bet the reply will be "YES"!!!! :aktion033:


There is the answer right there. Just not enough fosters. Bless you for the beautiful 5 fosters that you are giving a second chance to.


----------



## Sylie

I will foster. I don't have a lot of money, but I have a good home and I WILL FOSTER.


----------



## RudyRoo

That is so great to hear that people are so willing to foster! If my apartment would let me have another pet I would absolutely do it. I WILL foster as soon as I have a big enough space. I really hope this boy can get out of there! You are all such kindhearted souls.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

mss said:


> This dog is still on the shelter's website Department of Animal Care & Control
> 
> The "Angels" facebook page says it is a male but the shelter says female. Comments in the "Angels" facebook post say "he" was an owner surrender because "he" was aggressive. Yet the shelter lists the dog as female and adoptable.
> 
> I can't get either link for SCMR facebook to work.
> 
> I don't know anything about the Downey shelter or how long they keep dogs that have put on their "adoptable' list. But I sure hope someone can at least figure out whether people are talking about the same dog!


Yes, I questioned, too, why the dog was listed as a male. And, the dogs name is Daisy? 

I think there was some confusion as to what shelter the dog is in, too. :huh:


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, I questioned, too, why the dog was listed as a male. And, the dogs name is Daisy?
> 
> I think there was some confusion as to what shelter the dog is in, too. :huh:


Hi sweet Marie, when talking to the guy at the shelter, I just kept referring to the "baby", so not sure if the baby is a he or she. But is definelty at the shelter where the number was provided . He read all about the furbaby, based on his/her I.D. number.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

allheart said:


> Hi sweet Marie, when talking to the guy at the shelter, I just kept referring to the "baby", so not sure if the baby is a he or she. But is definelty at the shelter where the number was provided . He read all about the furbaby, based on his/her I.D. number.


Thank you, Christine. I think it's important that you were able to identify the correct shelter where Daisy is located. Who cares if it is a boy or girl at the moment ... for now, we just want the poor angel in a safe and loving home environment.


----------



## plenty pets 20

I just sent a reply on the other link regarding this dog. Please send me the exact Number this dog is listed with in the Downey shelter. I dont know if its the same dog I have been working on to get out for the past few days or not. We are trying to get him out and transport to Portland, with a couple of our other fosters. Please let me know what this dogs AC number is.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just sent a reply on the other link regarding this dog. Please send me the exact Number this dog is listed with in the Downey shelter. I dont know if its the same dog I have been working on to get out for the past few days or not. We are trying to get him out and transport to Portland, with a couple of our other fosters. Please let me know what this dogs AC number is.


Hi Edie - it's A3308028


----------



## carley

Sorry for any confusion about this post, am only going by what the animal ID number and the info on petharbor says for animal id A3308028, which is what was posted to SCMR's fb page. I did see they were posting he, but just thought the sex got confused and that is what everyone was refering to there after............

And don't know what the correct link to fb but is for SCMR, but if you go to our website, scmradoption.com, there is a like button on the top left hand side and once that is clicked, it can be accessed.

Thanks for any and all help to help this one, I think there are two at two different shelters, apparently they have a county AND city shelter, with one being at each. don't have any info on the second one, just Daisy...........

I think this may be the other male dog at the other shelter, listed on petharbor as Pickles, oh dear Lord there are 3 pages of Maltese on petharbor just for that area in CA, dear Lord please help them all............







PICKLES - ID#A4132877

My name is Pickles and I am described as a male, white Maltese mix

The shelter thinks I am about 5 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Aug 05, 2011. Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Los Angeles County Animal Control - Castaic at (661) 257-3191
Ask for information about animal ID number A4132877


Don't know this to be the one for 100% but it makes sense...........


----------



## allheart

Not sure if this helps...but a beautiful young girl, with a huge heart posted this on FB. 

*The one group that I posted this on has suggested a place called Bichons and Buddies in California or the Gentle Barn Animal Sanctuary. They both think that these groups will take him. I don't want to step on anybody's toes in the AMA so not sure how to proceed....any ideas anybody????*

I suggested for her to go for it, find out as much info she can from the organizations, like when, how and all that and I will let all of you know immediately.

What scares me, is the one pic said one baby had till yesterday, OH DEAR GOD, and then when I called and gave that number, they said the baby had until the 10th. Possibly two different babies.

Oh dear Carley, the ones that are on 3 pages, are they at kill shelters too???


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Bumping up.


----------



## romeo&juliet

rayer:rayer:rayer: OH GOD PLEASE HELP SOMEONE HELP THIS BABY :wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

I just spoke with the officer at the Downey facility. The owners surrendered this Girl , who is spayed according to the paper work. She was turned in because she is aggressive and the family feared she would bite one of the kids. Hard to say how she was handled by the kids and that very well could be the problem.
My problem is AMA has a policy saying we can't take known aggressive dogs as our rescue's. So I dont know what I can do to help at this point. I will still see if I can find someone to take a look at her and assess her, but its not looking good. Nearly all rescue's wont take on a known aggressive dog due to the liablity and being sued. 
If we can find a private person willing to take her and work with her, thats about all I can do.
We have already had our share of dogs that show aggression AFTER we get them and its hard to place them and getting the special training to help them. 
Doing our very best, but it isnt always enough.


----------



## Snowbody

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just spoke with the officer at the Downey facility. The owners surrendered this Girl , who is spayed according to the paper work. She was turned in because she is aggressive and the family feared she would bite one of the kids. Hard to say how she was handled by the kids and that very well could be the problem.
> My problem is AMA has a policy saying we can't take known aggressive dogs as our rescue's. So I dont know what I can do to help at this point. I will still see if I can find someone to take a look at her and assess her, but its not looking good. Nearly all rescue's wont take on a known aggressive dog due to the liablity and being sued.
> If we can find a private person willing to take her and work with her, thats about all I can do.
> We have already had our share of dogs that show aggression AFTER we get them and its hard to place them and getting the special training to help them.
> Doing our very best, but it isnt always enough.


Edie, it's so heartbreaking. I agree, you never know what the kids, or for that matte,r the parents might have been doing to bring out aggression and even whether she was that aggressive. I know this is so hard for you because of your big heart.:wub: I'm hoping someone can step up as an individual and can see what they can do.


----------



## allheart

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just spoke with the officer at the Downey facility. The owners surrendered this Girl , who is spayed according to the paper work. She was turned in because she is aggressive and the family feared she would bite one of the kids. Hard to say how she was handled by the kids and that very well could be the problem.
> My problem is AMA has a policy saying we can't take known aggressive dogs as our rescue's. So I dont know what I can do to help at this point. I will still see if I can find someone to take a look at her and assess her, but its not looking good. Nearly all rescue's wont take on a known aggressive dog due to the liablity and being sued.
> If we can find a private person willing to take her and work with her, thats about all I can do.
> We have already had our share of dogs that show aggression AFTER we get them and its hard to place them and getting the special training to help them.
> Doing our very best, but it isnt always enough.


 
Thank you so much Edie for the update. So heartbreaking and must be even twice as heartbreaking for you. THANK YOU so much for all you do.


----------



## michellerobison

plenty pets 20 said:


> I just spoke with the officer at the Downey facility. The owners surrendered this Girl , who is spayed according to the paper work. She was turned in because she is aggressive and the family feared she would bite one of the kids. Hard to say how she was handled by the kids and that very well could be the problem.
> My problem is AMA has a policy saying we can't take known aggressive dogs as our rescue's. So I dont know what I can do to help at this point. I will still see if I can find someone to take a look at her and assess her, but its not looking good. Nearly all rescue's wont take on a known aggressive dog due to the liablity and being sued.
> If we can find a private person willing to take her and work with her, thats about all I can do.
> We have already had our share of dogs that show aggression AFTER we get them and its hard to place them and getting the special training to help them.
> Doing our very best, but it isnt always enough.


 
I know so many say their dogs are aggressive and how many turned out to be sweethearts that were abused or not taken care of. Can't they do a bahavioural eval on her? I understand them not taking aggresive dogs due to liability.


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> I know so many say their dogs are aggressive and how many turned out to be sweethearts that were abused or not taken care of. Can't they do a bahavioural eval on her? I understand them not taking aggresive dogs due to liability.


Does anyone remember that video that Brownye Mirkovich, e-mailed to many of us, and we even posted on here, that the baby was "allegedly" agressive, but jumped right into his lap and what a darling baby and happy ending it was.

Does anyone know who Brownye Mirkovich is affilated with. I don't have is e-mail address anymore.

Edie, I COMPLETELY understand AMA's policy.

Anyone know Brownye Mirkovich?????


----------



## carley

SCMR has the same policy, even if the location were closer and could help, we do not take in know biters or aggressive ones. 

And JMO, anything that can be done to help is worth pursuing, it's better than being to late...........the way SCMR feels is as long as they are helped!

I don't know much about CA and who are kill shelters, but my guess would be that they probably all are if not most.............

Please dear Lord be with these sweet babies, and that they find safety in loving homes or rescues that do care about them............


----------



## allheart

carley said:


> SCMR has the same policy, even if the location were closer and could help, we do not take in know biters or aggressive ones.
> 
> And JMO, anything that can be done to help is worth pursuing, it's better than being to late...........the way SCMR feels is as long as they are helped!
> 
> I don't know much about CA and who are kill shelters, but my guess would be that they probably all are if not most.............
> 
> Please dear Lord be with these sweet babies, and that they find safety in loving homes or rescues that do care about them............


Hugs to you. So heartbroken. Thanks so much for the insight. Much love.


----------



## michellerobison

allheart said:


> Does anyone remember that video that Brownye Mirkovich, e-mailed to many of us, and we even posted on here, that the baby was "allegedly" agressive, but jumped right into his lap and what a darling baby and happy ending it was.
> 
> Does anyone know who Brownye Mirkovich is affilated with. I don't have is e-mail address anymore.
> 
> Edie, I COMPLETELY understand AMA's policy.
> 
> Anyone know Brownye Mirkovich?????


 
That was the one I was referring too,as well,plus how many have we heard were aggressive or biters.
My gosh if anyone touched my Bitsy's toenail today they'd get a nip. She broke her toenail after getting it caught on the binkie,so we doctored it up. poor baby was growling and trying to nip, but once we got her some baby aspirin,cleaned it up and put some Anbesol on it to ease the pain,she wanted to snuggle real close and kiss.

She let me touch it just now w/o even a thought.


----------



## 3Maltmom

So very sorry for the late response. I do not trust the shelter's opinions. Through the years I've picked up many dogs deemed "vicious". They were not vicious at all. I've picked up dogs who they claim were neutered, yet they had retained testicles. One female they charged us the full fee, saying she was spayed, and she was not, yet another female they said she was not spayed and she was.

I'm in Northern Califorrnia for the next week. I would take this dog personally, and evaluate him/her. If anyone in So Cal could keep this doggie for one week, I will pick her up when I return.


----------



## KAG

Oh sweet Deb. What would we and all the dear little souls do without you. All of you wonderful people.
xoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxo


----------



## kathym

3Maltmom said:


> So very sorry for the late response. I do not trust the shelter's opinions. Through the years I've picked up many dogs deemed "vicious". They were not vicious at all. I've picked up dogs who they claim were neutered, yet they had retained testicles. One female they charged us the full fee, saying she was spayed, and she was not, yet another female they said she was not spayed and she was.
> 
> I'm in Northern Califorrnia for the next week. I would take this dog personally, and evaluate him/her. If anyone in So Cal could keep this doggie for one week, I will pick her up when I return.


 
God bless you always Deb...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

3Maltmom said:


> So very sorry for the late response. I do not trust the shelter's opinions. Through the years I've picked up many dogs deemed "vicious". They were not vicious at all. I've picked up dogs who they claim were neutered, yet they had retained testicles. One female they charged us the full fee, saying she was spayed, and she was not, yet another female they said she was not spayed and she was.
> 
> I'm in Northern Califorrnia for the next week. I would take this dog personally, and evaluate him/her. If anyone in So Cal could keep this doggie for one week, I will pick her up when I return.


And, this is why you are so loved, Earth Angel Deb.


----------



## carley

If people would only understand how scary shelters are, and adding to the equation the confusion of "what happened to my family", only then will folks get it, that it's not thier real self, they can only become that in a safe loving enviroment..........

I got Asia out of a shelter in central florida, it took forever for them to bring her to me, the reason is she "fought" so with them about putting on a leash. But once on she was fine, I walked her to my car and all was fine until I tried to put her in the travel crate, she started screaming bloody murder, I even looked to see if anyone was watching, because I could understand that they would think I was hurting her. I finally got her in the crate and she settled down for the 3 hours drive home. When I got home with her, I was ready for "battle" meaning didn't know how she was going to react when she got out of the crate. I opened the crate door, ready for a "wild cat" to come flying out, instaed, this little thing, came out very quitely, I sat on a chair just waiting and watching, and within just a few moments, she jumps in my lap and all was well in her little world.....


----------



## allheart

3Maltmom said:


> So very sorry for the late response. I do not trust the shelter's opinions. Through the years I've picked up many dogs deemed "vicious". They were not vicious at all. I've picked up dogs who they claim were neutered, yet they had retained testicles. One female they charged us the full fee, saying she was spayed, and she was not, yet another female they said she was not spayed and she was.
> 
> I'm in Northern Califorrnia for the next week. I would take this dog personally, and evaluate him/her. If anyone in So Cal could keep this doggie for one week, I will pick her up when I return.


 
Deb, you are an angel. And I soooooooooooo agree with you. The owners said the dog was aggressive, but when speaking to the shelter last night, the dog had no incidents.

Oh that's why I remember Bronwyne's video so clearly, when the shelter claimed the dog was aggressive, and the beautiful happy ending.

Love you Deb, you truly are an angel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

Sometimes I think people lie about their dogs being aggressive so they can justify dumping them. Maybe the dog is fearful,I'd be fearful and nippy if someone mistreated me too.
Dogs know when they're not wanted. I know Bitsy and Rylee act completely different at our house than when we're at my dad's house or if my dad comes to visit..they know he doesn't like them and they act afraid until he leaves...

I've had people surrender dogs are shelters telling me they're vicious but we never saw anything that would tell me that,once th eowners signed off and left. They'd say they were vicious and wanted them destroyed,some were so adamant,they want to stay there to make sure we pts'd them...they'd sign off,walk out w/o a good bye.

We'd evaluate them and see how they do and adopt them out. We've even had former owners livind that we put their dogs up for adoption...

Funny,some of the fluffs, their demeanor changed almost as soon as that owner walked out,it was unreal....
If we'd took their word about being vicious,those fluffs would be pts for no reason...

I hate to say it some people would rather lie about the dog being vicious,see it pts so they wouldn't be proven a liar....what's the harm is just saying the dog wasn't a good fit for their lifestyle or personality? To have a dog destroyed due that person's shortsightedness is terrible.

My Bitsy and Rylee were so close to being victims of that crime and everytime I see them,I think how lucky I am to have them and how much I love them and how can anyone do that to them...
I cry thinking someday they will go to heaven and I will have to wait a long time before seeing them...I cherish every day w/ them and all my fluffs and knowing it could have been a much sadder ending really tears at my heart...
When I see these fluffs in these shelters I feel those feelings all over again and want to try to make sure it never happens to another fluff,if I can help it.


----------



## allheart

A loving beautiful lady messaged me on Facebook. She lives in Oklahoma. She wants to save this baby and is will to do anything to save her. She gave me her home number. The shelter told her she has to sign a CTA? What is that? Who is the best person I can connect her with? Edie? Thank you all so much.


----------



## Snowbody

3Maltmom said:


> So very sorry for the late response. I do not trust the shelter's opinions. Through the years I've picked up many dogs deemed "vicious". They were not vicious at all. I've picked up dogs who they claim were neutered, yet they had retained testicles. One female they charged us the full fee, saying she was spayed, and she was not, yet another female they said she was not spayed and she was.
> 
> I'm in Northern Califorrnia for the next week. I would take this dog personally, and evaluate him/her. If anyone in So Cal could keep this doggie for one week, I will pick her up when I return.


Deb - you are amazing. Just praying someone in So Cal can do that week. rayer:rayer:


----------



## gopotsgo

Sylie said:


> I will foster. I don't have a lot of money, but I have a good home and I WILL FOSTER.



Alright Sylvia! :chili::aktion033: You and me, first time foster parents, kinda scary for me, lets hold hands and JUMP! :w00t::w00t: Contact Edie from AMAR, she lives close to you, she will be so excited. Lets start a first time foster parent support group! Anyone else want to join our little group? COME ON, it is just one more pup! The Malts NEED us! Maybe one day we will graduate to super fosters like some on SM.


----------



## michellerobison

allheart said:


> A loving beautiful lady messaged me on Facebook. She lives in Oklahoma. She wants to save this baby and is will to do anything to save her. She gave me her home number. The shelter told her she has to sign a CTA? What is that? Who is the best person I can connect her with? Edie? Thank you all so much.


I think it's a credit card payment to hold isn't it? Maybe Contract To Adopt?


----------



## allheart

michellerobison said:


> I think it's a credit card payment to hold isn't it? Maybe Contract To Adopt?


Michelle I did ask her and it is Certificate to Adopt. (hugs)


----------



## carley

I know this is probably not the right place to ask, is there a way to set my pref to notify my email when new posts are added? Thanks for any help.....!!!

And yes, as the saying goes, come on in the water is fine.............all foster help is welcomed, no matter the rescue group, I doubt any group would say they have all the help the need...............<<<grin>>>


----------



## Snowbody

carley said:


> I know this is probably not the right place to ask, is there a way to set my pref to notify my email when new posts are added? Thanks for any help.....!!!
> 
> And yes, as the saying goes, come on in the water is fine.............all foster help is welcomed, no matter the rescue group, I doubt any group would say they have all the help the need...............<<<grin>>>


Debi - I don't think that there's a setting on SM to do that. Maybe I'm wrong but don't think so. I usually check the SM active topics each day to see what's new (in bold type) or you could just check under the rescue forum for new threads. And you probably already know that to check back on a post to new posts after what you just read click on the little three dots before the thread title and it will take you there.


----------



## Snowbody

gopotsgo said:


> Alright Sylvia! :chili::aktion033: You and me, first time foster parents, kinda scary for me, lets hold hands and JUMP! :w00t::w00t: Contact Edie from AMAR, she lives close to you, she will be so excited. Lets start a first time foster parent support group! Anyone else want to join our little group? COME ON, it is just one more pup! The Malts NEED us! Maybe one day we will graduate to super fosters like some on SM.


Sylvia and Gigi :you rock::you rock::ThankYou::ThankYou: Sylvia - you know how to reach Edie, right?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I'm a tad confused here. Are we still talking about Daisy as one of the rescues? I thought Deb was asking for help to keep Daisy for a week ... And, then Deb was going to take Daisy home with her to be evaluated for the aggression issue. I understood Edie to explain that Maltese rescue cannot accept dogs whose owners have said the dog was aggressive. Has Deb had any volunteers from California to help rescue Daisy?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

gopotsgo said:


> Alright Sylvia! :chili::aktion033: You and me, first time foster parents, kinda scary for me, lets hold hands and JUMP! :w00t::w00t: Contact Edie from AMAR, she lives close to you, she will be so excited. Lets start a first time foster parent support group! Anyone else want to join our little group? COME ON, it is just one more pup! The Malts NEED us! Maybe one day we will graduate to super fosters like some on SM.


Gigi and Sylvia ... Both of you are awesome!! Thank you so much for helping save rescues. Consider yourself two new Malt rescue Earth Angels! :wub::wub:


----------



## carley

Snowbody said:


> Debi - I don't think that there's a setting on SM to do that. Maybe I'm wrong but don't think so. I usually check the SM active topics each day to see what's new (in bold type) or you could just check under the rescue forum for new threads. And you probably already know that to check back on a post to new posts after what you just read click on the little three dots before the thread title and it will take you there.


 
Thanks for the feedback..........appreciate it!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

allheart said:


> A loving beautiful lady messaged me on Facebook. She lives in Oklahoma. She wants to save this baby and is will to do anything to save her. She gave me her home number. The shelter told her she has to sign a CTA? What is that? Who is the best person I can connect her with? Edie? Thank you all so much.


That sounds wonderful, Christine. However, is it someone who has experience with dogs that might have aggression issues? Although it sounds as though she is a loving and caring woman ... I guess, if it were me, I would want to make sure she has foster experience. Does that make sense? I know that Deb has so much positive experience with dogs and I know she would do everything possible to save a dog that might otherwise be pts. I guess what I am trying to say is that Deb has patience and doesn't give up easily. I just would hate to see Daisy go to a home where they can't handle her ... and, then send her back to a shelter. I'd hate to se that happen to any dog.


----------



## michellerobison

allheart said:


> Michelle I did ask her and it is Certificate to Adopt. (hugs)


I kinda wondered if that was it.
I can't wait until we get the house sold,we''ll be fostering full tilt then. We cant' while the house is for sale...I wish it would happen quickly ,there are fluffs that just can't wait. 

I have loads of room in our studio but it would be so hard for me to do that to them... leaving them in the studio at night,just breaks my heart.
We're in the studio a lot working on stuff,but it's not like having them in the house w/ all of us.


----------



## silverhaven

carley said:


> I know this is probably not the right place to ask, is there a way to set my pref to notify my email when new posts are added? Thanks for any help.....!!!
> 
> And yes, as the saying goes, come on in the water is fine.............all foster help is welcomed, no matter the rescue group, I doubt any group would say they have all the help the need...............<<<grin>>>


Yes you can get email notifications, just go to your user CP then choose edit options, and then thread subscription mode. Just say yes to the email option. I haven't personally used it on here to say if it works ok, but it should be fine.


----------



## michellerobison

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That sounds wonderful, Christine. However, is it someone who has experience with dogs that might have aggression issues? Although it sounds as though she is a loving and caring woman ... I guess, if it were me, I would want to make sure she has foster experience. Does that make sense? I know that Deb has so much positive experience with dogs and I know she would do everything possible to save a dog that might otherwise be pts. I guess what I am trying to say is that Deb has patience and doesn't give up easily. I just would hate to see Daisy go to a home where they can't handle her ... and, then send her back to a shelter. I'd hate to se that happen to any dog.


Maybe Deb can evaluate and rehabilitate her if neccessary to get her ready to go to her furever home...


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That sounds wonderful, Christine. However, is it someone who has experience with dogs that might have aggression issues? Although it sounds as though she is a loving and caring woman ... I guess, if it were me, I would want to make sure she has foster experience. Does that make sense? I know that Deb has so much positive experience with dogs and I know she would do everything possible to save a dog that might otherwise be pts. I guess what I am trying to say is that Deb has patience and doesn't give up easily. I just would hate to see Daisy go to a home where they can't handle her ... and, then send her back to a shelter. I'd hate to se that happen to any dog.


Yes, she has 25 years of experience, from what she said with Maltese and has 5 of her own. She just was reaching out trying to help and is willing to help in anyway. Of course I don't want to see the baby end up again, back in the shelter. She said she is a member of SM, but not as active, and remembered me from when I was more active on SM. She just dearly wanted to help and in any way.

I did just write to her after reading this post, and let her know that Debbie will be back next week. I just hate to see this baby in the shelter for another week. Niether PJ or I wish to see this baby put back in the shelter. I did let PJ know, that she would be adopting the baby on her own, but she knew that already (meaning not with the AMA). But how very kind of her to want to go to California from Oklahoma to get this baby.

Our first precious dog Flakey, came from a puppy mill, we had him 15 glorious years, and could become very aggresive. Hubby and I learned his trigger points, alls it takes is alot of love and patience. We miss and love him dearly. And what a wonderful lady PJ is to offer but I passed the information on.


----------



## allheart

allheart said:


> Yes, she has 25 years of experience, from what she said with Maltese and has 5 of her own. She just was reaching out trying to help and is willing to help in anyway. Of course I don't want to see the baby end up again, back in the shelter. She said she is a member of SM, but not as active, and remembered me from when I was more active on SM. She just dearly wanted to help and in any way.
> 
> I did just write to her after reading this post, and let her know that Debbie will be back next week. I just hate to see this baby in the shelter for another week. Niether PJ or I wish to see this baby put back in the shelter. I did let PJ know, that she would be adopting the baby on her own, but she knew that already (meaning not with the AMA). But how very kind of her to want to go to California from Oklahoma to get this baby.
> 
> Our first precious dog Flakey, came from a puppy mill, we had him 15 glorious years, and could become very aggresive. Hubby and I learned his trigger points, alls it takes is alot of love and patience. We miss and love him dearly. And what a wonderful lady PJ is to offer but I passed the information on.


 
I am assuming that is why the were requesting a CTA and paperwork to fill out, to ensure the baby does not end up in the shelter.

Thanks to all those who have been so helpful both posting and via PM's.
I know I am not an active member on here, but this was something very important.

I did not let PJ know her experience was questioned though, as she seemed more than fit and very loving, loving and caring enough to go to CA, give me or phone number to pass on to Edie or whomever, pleading and letting whomever know she wanted to help. Also the shelter seemed to do some sort of screening. In any case, it's so refereshing to know there are good people, very good people out there willing to take this precious one in.

Thanks for letting me pop in. Now I remember why I don't pop in or post that often. But if it's this important, I always will.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

allheart said:


> Yes, she has 25 years of experience, from what she said with Maltese and has 5 of her own. She just was reaching out trying to help and is willing to help in anyway. Of course I don't want to see the baby end up again, back in the shelter. She said she is a member of SM, but not as active, and remembered me from when I was more active on SM. She just dearly wanted to help and in any way.
> 
> I did just write to her after reading this post, and let her know that Debbie will be back next week. I just hate to see this baby in the shelter for another week. Niether PJ or I wish to see this baby put back in the shelter. I did let PJ know, that she would be adopting the baby on her own, but she knew that already (meaning not with the AMA). But how very kind of her to want to go to California from Oklahoma to get this baby.
> 
> Our first precious dog Flakey, came from a puppy mill, we had him 15 glorious years, and could become very aggresive. Hubby and I learned his trigger points, alls it takes is alot of love and patience. We miss and love him dearly. And what a wonderful lady PJ is to offer but I passed the information on.


Oh, Christine, I didn't mean to come across as not being unappreciative or insensitive that someone else cares enough to help rescue and care for Daisy. You have just explained more that PJ has a lot of experience. And, I think it's wonderful that PJ is willing to go to California to get Daisy. Maybe she and Deb could work together on this? Because it does sound as though PJ might be the right person to adopt Daisy. I was just trying to help come up with thoughts ... and, sometimes I don't express myself very well. I'm sorry.  I know, Christine, that you are a very loving and caring person. I cannot believe that I have gotten so attached and full of concern about a dog that I have never met in person. I just feel strongly that Daisy deserves to get out of the shelter ASAP. 

Sending you big hugs, Christine.


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Christine, I didn't mean to come across as not being unappreciative or insensitive that someone else cares enough to help rescue and care for Daisy. You have just explained more that PJ has a lot of experience. And, I think it's wonderful that PJ is willing to go to California to get Daisy. Maybe she and Deb could work together on this? Because it does sound as though PJ might be the right person to adopt Daisy. I was just trying to help come up with thoughts ... and, sometimes I don't express myself very well. I'm sorry.  I know, Christine, that you are a very loving and caring person. I cannot believe that I have gotten so attached and full of concern about a dog that I have never met in person. I just feel strongly that Daisy deserves to get out of the shelter ASAP.
> 
> Sending you big hugs, Christine.


Hugs to you, our hearts are in the right place. The info was coming in from so many places and I was trying my best to keep everyone updated.
Love you Marie, and I apologize to all, if my emotions ran over. Kudos who do this all the time. God bless them. Your heart is in your mouth and trying to make miracles happen, can be exhausting, then there is the huge fear that they won't happen.

I'll be away from the computer for a bit today, but if I here anything, I will pass it on. I know this baby will be saved. 

Love you Marie, it was just complete exhaustion, fear and upset.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## carley

Is there a status for Daisy? Prayers for her and all the other dear ones...........


----------



## allheart

Please forgive me, I am writing this through tears. Browyne sent me an e-mail video on another baby, that she is fostering, so I asked her about this baby. Well, it seems between Browyne, Edie and Cathy, one of them will be going to the shelter today to do an assement on this baby. PLEASE say the biggest prayers in the world. Oh God!!!


----------



## LJSquishy

allheart said:


> Please forgive me, I am writing this through tears. Browyne sent me an e-mail video on another baby, that she is fostering, so I asked her about this baby. Well, it seems between Browyne, Edie and Cathy, one of them will be going to the shelter today to do an assement on this baby. PLEASE say the biggest prayers in the world. Oh God!!!


That is great news! I will be keeping my fingers crossed that the evaluation goes well and that one of them is able to take her out of the shelter. Please, please, please!


----------



## allheart

LJSquishy said:


> That is great news! I will be keeping my fingers crossed that the evaluation goes well and that one of them is able to take her out of the shelter. Please, please, please!


Things are being tweaked out now. In the e-mails that are going back and forth, there is alot that goes into this, but more hearts are on this.


----------



## carley

sending lots of prayers and thanks for wanting to help............


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

I hope Deb still has a chance to access Daisy, too. Please, if someone can privately pick Daisy up ... Please give her a chance. PJ?

Didn't the shelter tell you, Christine, that Daisy was not aggressive toward anyone at the shelter???


----------



## allheart

carley said:


> sending lots of prayers and thanks for wanting to help............


The right hearts are on this, but so much goes into it, that I didn't even realize, but I just pray for these special angels who help, bless them. It's a really sad world out there, more than I realized, but let's keep praying. I feel so bad for the fosters, they are overflowed, but their hearts can never say no. Bless them.

I just pray all goes well.


----------



## 3Maltmom

I'm still here. Sylvia sounds wonderful. Let me know what's going on!

I have a friend who will pull the dog, and keep her for me until Sunday.

I realize rescue cannot have the liability, but I can.

Let me know. Sorry, I'm 400 miles away, so I need your help with this.


----------



## allheart

3Maltmom said:


> I'm still here. Sylvia sounds wonderful. Let me know what's going on!
> 
> I have a friend who will pull the dog, and keep her for me until Sunday.
> 
> I realize rescue cannot have the liability, but I can.
> 
> Let me know. Sorry, I'm 400 miles away, so I need your help with this.


Okay Deb, I know Edie can fill you in. But I've been e-mailing back and forth, with Browyne, Edie and Cathy.

There is a plan in place. An assessment is going to take place for the precious one. Broweyne is coordinating with Cathy for the assessment, and Edie, God love her, has a plan. God love them all, and of course you are part of the plan :thumbsup:

Are you able to get in touch with Edie? If not I can PM the plan, only because it is a plan nothing final, but moving in the right direction. I don't want to overstep Edie.

But, oh there is hope, we just can't get overexcited just yet. But that's the latest, which just took place minutes ago. God bless all of them. My God. And you as well.


----------



## allheart

allheart said:


> Okay Deb, I know Edie can fill you in. But I've been e-mailing back and forth, with Browyne, Edie and Cathy.
> 
> There is a plan in place. An assessment is going to take place for the precious one. Broweyne is coordinating with Cathy for the assessment, and Edie, God love her, has a plan. God love them all, and of course you are part of the plan :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you able to get in touch with Edie? If not I can PM the plan, only because it is a plan nothing final, but moving in the right direction. I don't want to overstep Edie.
> 
> But, oh there is hope, we just can't get overexcited just yet. But that's the latest, which just took place minutes ago. God bless all of them. My God. And you as well.


 
Debbie, I just relayed your message via e-mail to all 3. Hugs.


----------



## carley

allheart said:


> The right hearts are on this, but so much goes into it, that I didn't even realize, but I just pray for these special angels who help, bless them. It's a really sad world out there, more than I realized, but let's keep praying. I feel so bad for the fosters, they are overflowed, but their hearts can never say no. Bless them.
> 
> I just pray all goes well.


Yes, there is so much to getting help to the ones in shelters, so many times, and it is more often than not, that it is usually last minute pleas for help, and the distance is usually always an issue, it usually is never close by...........I am in Florida, soooo............

And so many times it's a shelter that we have not delt with before and they may have different rules of registration. Some shelters just say come get the dog and others want your first born child's info........sigh.........so much..............


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I hope Deb still has a chance to access Daisy, too. Please, if someone can privately pick Daisy up ... Please give her a chance. PJ?
> 
> Didn't the shelter tell you, Christine, that Daisy was not aggressive toward anyone at the shelter???


Marie, I am so sorry, just seeing your post now, from what I understood, the baby has had NO instances of aggression.



allheart said:


> Debbie, I just relayed your message via e-mail to all 3. Hugs.


 
I will tell you all this....OMG, just based on all the back and forth with these Angels that take care of these special babies, sadly there are so many. It is heartbreaking.

Anyway....baby steps.


----------



## allheart

Spoke to the shelter again, to make sure that Daisy is not PTS. Ron, from the shelter stated she has showed NO signs of aggression and is spayed. I'm giving as much info as it comes in. Ron's bade number is #433


----------



## Sylie

3Maltmom said:


> I'm still here. Sylvia sounds wonderful. Let me know what's going on!
> 
> I have a friend who will pull the dog, and keep her for me until Sunday.
> 
> I realize rescue cannot have the liability, but I can.
> 
> Let me know. Sorry, I'm 400 miles away, so I need your help with this.


Deb, I am in Healdsburg, CA. I was going to try to get my son or someone in SoCal to get her out of the shelter. Then it seemed handled. I am willing to foster, but I can't get down there now. PM me with anything I CAN do.
Where are you in NorCal visiting?


----------



## allheart

Deb, not sure if you are seeing these post. Cathy and Brownye are coordinating on pulling her. And you are of course part of the plan


----------



## allheart

allheart said:


> Deb, not sure if you are seeing these post. Cathy and Brownye are coordinating on pulling her. And you are of course part of the plan


I just PM'd Debbie to let her know what the plan is in case she is unable to hook up with Edie.


----------



## smlcm

*innocence lost*



allheart said:


> Talked with the shetler. The baby has until August 10th. Where the pics are taken, is not where the babies stay, because I did ask if I could AT LEAST send the baby a bed. I have to admit, the guy was very nice. Will write more later.


All Heart,

I wish I still had your innocence about the plight of dogs in the LA shelters. There is no way this dog would be given a bed in Downey. The shelters in LA and LA County are old, cement, filthy and overcrowded. Each dog we take from there is diseased in some way. Every day, at least 50 dogs are euthanized in each of the LA and County shelters and most of them are very young and adoptable. If I get the chance to pull this one from Downey, I will film it for you so you can see what it is like for all the dogs - and you will know why Edie can never stop fund raising for one second or begging for help from dog lovers to foster so that we can save more. We cannot possibly save them all. I am disgusted by the pet over population in Southern California and the state of the shelter system. I feel like I'm in the 3rd World. 

Just keep pushing and giving a **** like you are doing for this little one.

Bronwyne


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

smlcm said:


> All Heart,
> 
> I wish I still had your innocence about the plight of dogs in the LA shelters. There is no way this dog would be given a bed in Downey. The shelters in LA and LA County are old, cement, filthy and overcrowded. Each dog we take from there is diseased in some way. Every day, at least 50 dogs are euthanized in each of the LA and County shelters and most of them are very young and adoptable. If I get the chance to pull this one from Downey, I will film it for you so you can see what it is like for all the dogs - and you will know why Edie can never stop fund raising for one second or begging for help from dog lovers to foster so that we can save more. We cannot possibly save them all. I am disgusted by the pet over population in Southern California and the state of the shelter system. I feel like I'm in the 3rd World.
> 
> Just keep pushing and giving a **** like you are doing for this little one.
> 
> Bronwyne


Bronwyne, please PM me. I posted on the other thread that I would like to help pay for Daisy's vet's care in Hollywood. I would give anything if I could foster one of these precious angels, but, due to health issues, I just can't right now. 

I've seen your videos and know the incredible and loving work that you, Edie, Deb, Debi (who posted the thread with Daisy's shelter picture for us) and others are doing ... to help God's innocent fluff babies go on to live a happier and healthier lives with people who truly care and love them. Again, you are all Earth Angels.


----------



## allheart

Oh dear Browyne, as the communications were going back and for with Edie, Cathy and yourself, I just got the sense this problem is far greater than I ever realized. I'm so glad you shared what you did above, as sad as it may be. I have so many questions, but I will save that for another time. I asked the Admin of this fourum for permission for fundraising, for the AMA site that I asked you for. The financial end, I surely can get the word out, and request, as well as the HUGE need for fosters. You are so right, I had no idea the shelters there in that area are so bad. When I go to shelters here, I'm not pleased, bring beds, food, and bring those babies right to the medical staff that need their attention, but it is nowhere near what it's like there . I had no idea. The tradgedies that all of you witness I can't even imagine. I would love, only if you can, to see that video. Okay, here's a dumb question, Isn't there any types of laws there for that sort of animal neglect? Thank you for enlightening me, as i said, as we all were going back and forth, I was so amazed at you, Cathy and Edie, my eyes were coming out of my head. I'm so sorry for those babies and for all that you, all of you out there have to witness. God, bless all of you, and angels like Debbie.

Oh you bet I will keep pushing and giving a ******. I'm a readhead, we don't stop pushing until the suffering ends and always beleive it is possible.

Thank you so much for your time, and putting up with me , and I will keep the babies you are fostering in my prayers. 

Bronwyne, thank you. I knew within me, that I was only scratching the surface of this deplorable problem.

My best to you and all of you,
Christine


----------



## allheart

smlcm said:


> All Heart,
> 
> I wish I still had your innocence about the plight of dogs in the LA shelters. There is no way this dog would be given a bed in Downey. The shelters in LA and LA County are old, cement, filthy and overcrowded. Each dog we take from there is diseased in some way. Every day, at least 50 dogs are euthanized in each of the LA and County shelters and most of them are very young and adoptable. If I get the chance to pull this one from Downey, I will film it for you so you can see what it is like for all the dogs - and you will know why Edie can never stop fund raising for one second or begging for help from dog lovers to foster so that we can save more. We cannot possibly save them all. I am disgusted by the pet over population in Southern California and the state of the shelter system. I feel like I'm in the 3rd World.
> 
> Just keep pushing and giving a **** like you are doing for this little one.
> 
> Bronwyne


 
Oh dear Browyne, as the communications were going back and for with Edie, Cathy and yourself, I just got the sense this problem is far greater than I ever realized. I'm so glad you shared what you did above, as sad as it may be. I have so many questions, but I will save that for another time. I asked the Admin of this fourum for permission for fundraising, for the AMA site that I asked you for. The financial end, I surely can get the word out, and request, as well as the HUGE need for fosters. You are so right, I had no idea the shelters there in that area are so bad. When I go to shelters here, I'm not pleased, bring beds, food, and bring those babies right to the medical staff that need their attention, but it is nowhere near what it's like there . I had no idea. The tradgedies that all of you witness I can't even imagine. I would love, only if you can, to see that video. Okay, here's a dumb question, Isn't there any types of laws there for that sort of animal neglect? Thank you for enlightening me, as i said, as we all were going back and forth, I was so amazed at you, Cathy and Edie, my eyes were coming out of my head. I'm so sorry for those babies and for all that you, all of you out there have to witness. God, bless all of you, and angels like Debbie.

Oh you bet I will keep pushing and giving a ******. I'm a readhead, we don't stop pushing until the suffering ends and always beleive it is possible.

Thank you so much for your time, and putting up with me , and I will keep the babies you are fostering in my prayers. 

Bronwyne, thank you. I knew within me, that I was only scratching the surface of this deplorable problem.

My best to you and all of you,
Christine


----------



## plenty pets 20

Just letting you all know that Bron is at the shelter now and hopefully we will have an answer soon. I have the Vet care center alerted to take her for quarantine, so we have done what we can. I hope she is a good girl like the kennel people have said and that she is available to us. Let you all know when I hear. 
I can let you know what her bill will be after all is done, if anyone wants to help with the bills for her. Just PM me if you want to help. Hugs,Edie


----------



## allheart

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just letting you all know that Bron is at the shelter now and hopefully we will have an answer soon. I have the Vet care center alerted to take her for quarantine, so we have done what we can. I hope she is a good girl like the kennel people have said and that she is available to us. Let you all know when I hear.
> I can let you know what her bill will be after all is done, if anyone wants to help with the bills for her. Just PM me if you want to help. Hugs,Edie


 
OMG Edie, I'm in tears. OMG. Saying prayers.

I LOVE YOU GUYS.

THANK YOU,

Christine xoxoxoxo


----------



## michellerobison

Deb picked one up from a Ca shelter,poor baby was standing in water,barely any shelter in the rain... and they would let her take him until the next day I think...


----------



## allheart

plenty pets 20 said:


> just letting you all know that bron is at the shelter now and hopefully we will have an answer soon. I have the vet care center alerted to take her for quarantine, so we have done what we can. I hope she is a good girl like the kennel people have said and that she is available to us. Let you all know when i hear.
> I can let you know what her bill will be after all is done, if anyone wants to help with the bills for her. Just pm me if you want to help. Hugs,edie


 
bump !!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

plenty pets 20 said:


> Just letting you all know that Bron is at the shelter now and hopefully we will have an answer soon. I have the Vet care center alerted to take her for quarantine, so we have done what we can. I hope she is a good girl like the kennel people have said and that she is available to us. Let you all know when I hear.
> I can let you know what her bill will be after all is done, if anyone wants to help with the bills for her. Just PM me if you want to help. Hugs,Edie


I just PM'd you, Edie. And, I am praying Daisy will be in Bron's arms and then given the chance to live a happy and healthy life with a family who will love and care for her with tons of love. I will be heartbroken and feel discouraged if she is not rescued from that nightmarish environment. I know though that you are doing your best. Thank you so much, Edie.:tender:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Rest well everyone, Daisey is out of Downey Animal Control and at the vets. Bron said she is a total stinking mess and covered in fleas. Bless Bron, she will go back later and clean her up. We have flea meds of our own at the vets just for this situation. You wouldnt believe the condition of the dogs coming out of the A.C.. 
No time to even really assess the girl, since Bron had an appt at 1:00 and needed to scoot home. 
Anyway, she is out and will have anther chance at life. Hugs,Edie


----------



## michellerobison

Yeahhh!!!!!!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kathym

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:God bless you all .....


----------



## smlcm

*Daisy on the road to freedom.*







Daisy is now at the vet and I will get to spend time with her later. My first assessment... she's terrified, exhausted, flea bitten to such a bad degree that she has sores and a bald spot on her back. She is very underweight. She has the beautiful hazel eyes of a Havanese. She smells as if she has never had a bath in her life...so that could be a challenge for us. She slept in the car and every now and then started to roll around on her back. By the end of the trip she started to take some treats through the crate. I want to go slowly with her and earn her trust.

Bronwyne


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I have been reading this thread since the beginning. Since I couldnt contribute any help I didnt post. But now after reading and seeing Daisy picture which has brought tears of joy. I would like to thank you all for being such great human beings! Our world would be such a better place if there were more people like You! If there is a fund in which I can contribute for Daisys care please pass the information.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

What wonderful news! Can't wait to see the 'after' pictures of this very special girl.

Thanks, Bron, once again!


----------



## carley

Thank you all so very much for caring about this little girl named Dasiy! So grateful she made it out thanks to the efforst of this group, so glad she is safe! Words can hardly express the gratitude, yet one more has been saved..............


----------



## Maglily

Thank heavens! I'm so happy for her and can't wait until she finally feels safe and comfortable.


----------



## RudyRoo

THIS JUST MADE MY DAY! A huge THANK YOU to every single person who had a small or large part in getting Daisy out. It makes me feel incredibly happy to know that people like you (the collective "you") exist. 

To me, you are all superheroes.


----------



## Snowbody

So relieved.:smheat::smheat: That poor girl. Ugh it just breaks my heart to think of how she felt and how she's been mistreated. I'm so mixed up about the rescues lately - was this the one the family turned in as aggressive with the kids??? Obviously they were just looking to dump her like yesterday's trash.:smcry:She's got a long road ahead of her but I know that love will make the difference. Thank you all for your efforts and particularly Edie and Bron who went out of her way to free her. Your hearts know no bounds. :wub::wub: 
If we just contribute on the AMA Rescue site is there anything we should put down to earmark it for her, Edie?



Sasha11 said:


> I have been reading this thread since the beginning. Since I couldnt contribute any help I didnt post. But now after reading and seeing Daisy picture which has brought tears of joy. I would like to thank you all for being such great human beings! Our world would be such a better place if there were more people like You! If there is a fund in which I can contribute for Daisys care please pass the information.


Here's the link to donate to, Mane. You'll see on the page where you can click to donate and you can do it through Paypal. Really easy.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

No link. But thanks anyways. Bronwyne sent me the information. I have made a contribution to the AMA. When you donate to the AMA there is nowhere you can put to specify for Daisy. 



Snowbody said:


> So relieved.:smheat::smheat: That poor girl. Ugh it just breaks my heart to think of how she felt and how she's been mistreated. I'm so mixed up about the rescues lately - was this the one the family turned in as aggressive with the kids??? Obviously they were just looking to dump her like yesterday's trash.:smcry:She's got a long road ahead of her but I know that love will make the difference. Thank you all for your efforts and particularly Edie and Bron who went out of her way to free her. Your hearts know no bounds. :wub::wub:
> If we just contribute on the AMA Rescue site is there anything we should put down to earmark it for her, Edie?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to donate to, Mane. You'll see on the page where you can click to donate and you can do it through Paypal. Really easy.


----------



## allheart

smlcm said:


> View attachment 96751
> Daisy is now at the vet and I will get to spend time with her later. My first assessment... she's terrified, exhausted, flea bitten to such a bad degree that she has sores and a bald spot on her back. She is very underweight. She has the beautiful hazel eyes of a Havanese. She smells as if she has never had a bath in her life...so that could be a challenge for us. She slept in the car and every now and then started to roll around on her back. By the end of the trip she started to take some treats through the crate. I want to go slowly with her and earn her trust.
> 
> Bronwyne


OMG I love each and everyone of you. Oh Bronwyne, there are just no words. Oh how I love that baby so much. Gosh, we all do. ALL OF YOU ARE SO AMAZING. My gosh, thank you soooooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!! What a sweet baby. SHE WAS NEGLECTED!!! I bet she is a sweetheart. Bless her already taken treats from you. My heart is out of my body.

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Dearest Bron,

I just PM'd Edie to let her know that I called the Veterinary Care Center so that I could help be a small part of helping Daisy get better. While talking to Stephanie, she shared that you have another poor baby at the center who is also in bad condition ... So, I instructed that if any money is left over for Daisy's care ... to please use the rest specifically for the other little guy or any other fluff babies you have rescued.

Thank you so much for giving Daisy the chance to now enjoy a happy life filled with tons of love. I look forward to seeing pictures of Daisy after the poor baby gets a bath. She looks so precious even with all the filth covering her. Bless you Earth Angel, Bronwyne.


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest Bron,
> 
> I just PM'd Edie to let her know that I called the Veterinary Care Center so that I could help be a small part of helping Daisy get better. While talking to Stephanie, she shared that you have another poor baby at the center who is also in bad condition ... So, I instructed that if any money is left over for Daisy's care ... to please use the rest specifically for the other little guy or any other fluff babies you have rescued.
> 
> Thank you so much for giving Daisy the chance to now enjoy a happy life filled with tons of love. I look forward to seeing pictures of Daisy after the poor baby gets a bath. She looks so precious even with all the filth covering her. Bless you Earth Angel, Bronwyne.


Marie, you are a sweetheart. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sasha11 said:


> I have been reading this thread since the beginning. Since I couldnt contribute any help I didnt post. But now after reading and seeing Daisy picture which has brought tears of joy. I would like to thank you all for being such great human beings! Our world would be such a better place if there were more people like You! If there is a fund in which I can contribute for Daisys care please pass the information.


Oh, Mane ... I have always felt as though many are afraid to post when they really cannot donate money. Please don't feel that way. Most of us have gone through times in our life when maybe we struggled with finances and simply could not afford even a dollar to donate. I totally understand. Many times I donate anonymously because I don't want to make a big deal out of it and understand that some members then feel pressure to make a donation. I did this time make note that I called the hospital where Daisy is to help ... I guess because we all made such an effort in so many ways ... not just money ... to save Daisy. One can always help in other ways. So, I say ... Bless your sweet heart for caring and being inspired by the story of Daisy. We just pay it 
forward when we can.:wub::wub:


----------



## Bibu

I am SOOOOOO excited that she is out of that place!!!! Thanks so much to the team for all of the hard work and dedication that you give day in and day out!!!! You mean the world to the little ones!


----------



## carley

Sasha11 said:


> I have been reading this thread since the beginning. Since I couldnt contribute any help I didnt post. But now after reading and seeing Daisy picture which has brought tears of joy. I would like to thank you all for being such great human beings! Our world would be such a better place if there were more people like You! If there is a fund in which I can contribute for Daisys care please pass the information.


 
Please don't feel that making a donation is the only way to help, there are a lot of folks that x-post, we never know who may read an email that will know someone or how to help.

Posting the info for Daisy was just that, not knowing if anyone could help, but look how it worked out, a life was saved, and look how many were interested and wanted to see that she got out safely...........even moral support helps, and the reason is that it helps to know that others care!!!!

Thank you for caring, and to all that made this happen.........:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:my hats off to all!!!!


----------



## allheart

carley said:


> Please don't feel that making a donation is the only way to help, there are a lot of folks that x-post, we never know who may read an email that will know someone or how to help.
> 
> Posting the info for Daisy was just that, not knowing if anyone could help, but look how it worked out, a life was saved, and look how many were interested and wanted to see that she got out safely...........even moral support helps, and the reason is that it helps to know that others care!!!!
> 
> Thank you for caring, and to all that made this happen.........:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:my hats off to all!!!!


 
So well said :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: All our hearts pulled together and prayers work wonders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## allheart

Gosh I just want to hold her and hug her so bad. I looked in my babies eyes tonight and thought Dear God, what precious angels these furbabies are, all furbabies, I just held them so tight and so grateful and feel so blessed they are in my arms. Okay little Miss Daisy, kisses to you and all the special angels around you.


----------



## michellerobison

carley said:


> Please don't feel that making a donation is the only way to help, there are a lot of folks that x-post, we never know who may read an email that will know someone or how to help.
> 
> Posting the info for Daisy was just that, not knowing if anyone could help, but look how it worked out, a life was saved, and look how many were interested and wanted to see that she got out safely...........even moral support helps, and the reason is that it helps to know that others care!!!!
> 
> Thank you for caring, and to all that made this happen.........:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:my hats off to all!!!!


 
We pull together and that makes miracles happen!


----------



## Snowbody

Sasha11 said:


> *No link.* But thanks anyways. Bronwyne sent me the information. I have made a contribution to the AMA. When you donate to the AMA there is nowhere you can put to specify for Daisy.


:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: Sorry Mane. I was just off the plane at the hotel and obviously out of it. Here's the link in case anyone needs it. American Maltese Association Thanks so much for donating. We've got amazing Maltese rescues in AMA, SCMR and NCMR. :chili::chili:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

Thanks so much for your post! But at the time I wrote I felt like I couldnt contribute I meant because of the distance. So when i read that she had been rescued I wanted to make a monetary contribution for her care. Thats all. Since I know you have so generously taken care of that. I went ahead and made the contribution to the AMA. 



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Mane ... I have always felt as though many are afraid to post when they really cannot donate money. Please don't feel that way. Most of us have gone through times in our life when maybe we struggled with finances and simply could not afford even a dollar to donate. I totally understand. Many times I donate anonymously because I don't want to make a big deal out of it and understand that some members then feel pressure to make a donation. I did this time make note that I called the hospital where Daisy is to help ... I guess because we all made such an effort in so many ways ... not just money ... to save Daisy. One can always help in other ways. So, I say ... Bless your sweet heart for caring and being inspired by the story of Daisy. We just pay it
> forward when we can.:wub::wub:


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

I in no way felt pressured to donate nor did I try to imply it was the only way to help. Im sorry for the confusion my words have caused. 

Thanks for starting this thread!





carley said:


> Please don't feel that making a donation is the only way to help, there are a lot of folks that x-post, we never know who may read an email that will know someone or how to help.
> 
> Posting the info for Daisy was just that, not knowing if anyone could help, but look how it worked out, a life was saved, and look how many were interested and wanted to see that she got out safely...........even moral support helps, and the reason is that it helps to know that others care!!!!
> 
> Thank you for caring, and to all that made this happen.........:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:my hats off to all!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

Sasha11 said:


> Thanks so much for your post! But at the time I wrote I felt like I couldnt contribute I meant because of the distance. So when i read that she had been rescued I wanted to make a monetary contribution for her care. Thats all. Since I know you have so generously taken care of that. I went ahead and made the contribution to the AMA.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Dearest Bron,
> 
> I just PM'd Edie to let her know that I called the Veterinary Care Center so that I could help be a small part of helping Daisy get better. While talking to Stephanie, she shared that you have another poor baby at the center who is also in bad condition ... So, I instructed that if any money is left over for Daisy's care ... to please use the rest specifically for the other little guy or any other fluff babies you have rescued.
> 
> Thank you so much for giving Daisy the chance to now enjoy a happy life filled with tons of love. I look forward to seeing pictures of Daisy after the poor baby gets a bath. She looks so precious even with all the filth covering her. Bless you Earth Angel, Bronwyne.


Awesome, Marie. Just awesome. :wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

carley said:


> Please don't feel that making a donation is the only way to help, there are a lot of folks that x-post, we never know who may read an email that will know someone or how to help.
> 
> Posting the info for Daisy was just that, not knowing if anyone could help, but look how it worked out, a life was saved, and look how many were interested and wanted to see that she got out safely...........even moral support helps, and the reason is that it helps to know that others care!!!!
> 
> Thank you for caring, and to all that made this happen.........:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:my hats off to all!!!!


Beautifully expressed and so true.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sasha11 said:


> Thanks so much for your post! But at the time I wrote I felt like I couldnt contribute I meant because of the distance. So when i read that she had been rescued I wanted to make a monetary contribution for her care. Thats all. Since I know you have so generously taken care of that. I went ahead and made the contribution to the AMA.


Oh, this is wonderful! Thank YOU, Mane. :tender: The story of Daisy is soooo heartwarming. She already has so many aunties here on SM that love her so much. :wub::wub: And, on FB, too.:wub::wub:


----------



## allheart

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, this is wonderful! Thank YOU, Mane. :tender: The story of Daisy is soooo heartwarming. She already has so many aunties here on SM that love her so much. :wub::wub: And, on FB, too.:wub::wub:


 
:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Bless your heart.

Boy did I sleep very well last night!!!!!

Ya know there are times, when we here things on the news or anywhere, and truly question or get so confused and saddened at what some humans due, let's hold on that geez, there truly are angels on earth.  There certainly are.


----------



## allheart

allheart said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Bless your heart.
> 
> Boy did I sleep very well last night!!!!!
> 
> Ya know there are times, when we here things on the news or anywhere, and truly question or get so confused and saddened at what some humans due, let's hold on that geez, there truly are angels on earth.  There certainly are.


LOL just re-reading this, oh my my grammer LOL. Oh well, all is good Daisy is safe. God love the angels on earth!!!!


----------



## carley

This was an another groups email, and thought I would share, it is a bit long, but oh so true..............




*We CANNOT Quit *


*.*










​

*I want to quit!*
My health is bad. There are days I feel so terrible that I can barely move. My phone bills are outrageous, and I could have replaced my van with the funds I have spent these last 3 years---on animals that were not my own.

*I want to quit!*
I spend hours and hours emailing about dogs. There may be 500 messages when I start---and at 4 AM, when I finally shut down the computer, there are still 500 emails to be read.

*I want to quit!*
Gosh, I haven't the time left to email my friends. I can't remember the last book I read, and I gave up my subscription to my local newspaper- -- I used to enjoy reading it, cover to cover, but now it often ends up in the bottom of the squirrel's cage--- unread.

*I want to quit!*
I've spent days emailing what seems like everyone---trying to find a foster home, help for a dog languishing in a shelter---but his time has run out, and the shelter has had to euthanize to make room for the next sad soul.

*I want to quit!*
I swear, I walk away from my computer to stretch my legs---let the dogs out---and come back to find another dog in desperate need. There are times I really dread checking my email. How will I find the funds, the help, to save yet another dog?

*I want to quit!*
I save one dog, and two more take its place. Now an owner who doesn't want his dog---it won't stay in his unfenced yard. An intact male wanders... This bitch got pregnant by a stray... This 3-month-old pup killed baby chicks... The dog got too big... This person's moving and needs to give up his pet. I ask you, friends--- what town, what city, what state doesn't allow you to own a pet?

*I want to quit!*
I just received another picture, another sad soul with tormented eyes that peer out of a malnourished body. I hear whimpering in my sleep, have nightmares for days...

*I want to quit!*
I just got off the phone. "Are you Pyr Rescue? We want to adopt a male to breed to our female." How many times do I have to explain? I have tried to explain about genetics, about health and pedigrees. I explain that rescue NEUTERS! I usually end up sobbing, as I explain about the vast numbers of animals dying in shelters across the country, as I describe the condition many of these animals are found in. I wonder if they really heard me...

*I want to quit!*
It is not like I don't have enough rescues of my own to worry about-- -but others have placed dogs improperly and aren't there to advise the new owners.

*I want to quit!*
There ARE some unscrupulous rescues out there---hoarders, collectors, and folks who will short change the care of the animals to make a dollar. They save them all, regardless of temperament, putting fellow rescuer's and adopters at risk by not being truthful.

*I want to quit!*
I have trusted the wrong people--- had faith and heart broken...

*I want to quit!*
AND THEN... My dogs Shadow,Buddy and Igor, lay their heads in my lap, they comfort me with their gentle presence---and the thought of their cousins suffering stirs my heart.

*I want to quit!*
AND THEN... One of those 500 emails is from an adopter. They are thanking me for the most wonderful dog on earth---they cannot imagine life without their friend---their life is changed, and they are so grateful.

*I want to quit!*
AND THEN... One of my adopted Rescues has visited a nursing home. A patient that has spent the last few years unable to communicate, not connecting-- -Lifts his hand to pat the huge head in his lap, softly speaks his first words in ages--- to this gentle fur child.

*I want to quit!*
AND THEN... A Good Samaritan has found and vetted a lost baby, "I can't keep him, but I'll take care of him until you find his forever home."

*I want to quit!*
AND THEN... "Jamie took his first steps holding on to our Pyr." "Joan, you should see this dog nursing this hurt kitten!" "I was so sick, Joan, and he never left my side..."

*I want to quit!*
AND THEN... I get an email from a fellow rescuer, "Haven't heard from you in a while---you OK? You know I think of you..."

*I want to quit!*
AND THEN... A dozen rescuers step up to help, to transport, to pull, and to offer encouragement. I have friends I have never seen, but we share tears, joys, and everything in between. I am not alone. I am blessed with family of the heart, my fellow Rescuers. Just days ago it was a friend who shared her wit and wisdom, whose late night email lifted my heart. Sometimes it is friends who only have time to forward you a smile. Often, it is my friends who forward me the notices of dogs in need. There are Rescuers who see a failing transport and do everything they can to find folks to pull it together for you. Rescuers who'll overnight or foster your Dog while you seek transport. There are Rescuers not used to or comfortable with your breed, but who put aside their discomfort to help.

There are Rescuers whose words play the music of our hearts. Foster homes that love your Rescue, and help to make them whole again---body and spirit. Foster homes that fit your baby in, though it may not be their breed. Rescuers whose talents and determination give us tools to help us. Rescuers we call on for help in a thousand ways, who answer us, who hear our pleas. Rescuers who are our family, our strength, our comrades in battle. I know I cannot save every Pyr in need. I know my efforts are a mere drop in a sea. I know that if I take on just one more --- those I have will suffer.

*I want to quit!*

*But I won't! *When I feel overwhelmed, I'll stroke my packs heads while reading my fellow Rescuers emails. I'll cry with them, I'll laugh with them---and they will help me find the strength to go on.

*I want to quit! But not today!* There's another email, another dog needing Rescue. 


This piece is dedicated, with love and gratitude, to all Rescuers.



_Author Unknown_​


So thanks again to all who made a dream come true for Daisy, that she is now out of harms way, safe and OH SO LOVED!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet

carley said:


> This was an another groups email, and thought I would share, it is a bit long, but oh so true..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We CANNOT Quit *​
> 
> *.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> My health is bad. There are days I feel so terrible that I can barely move. My phone bills are outrageous, and I could have replaced my van with the funds I have spent these last 3 years---on animals that were not my own.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I spend hours and hours emailing about dogs. There may be 500 messages when I start---and at 4 AM, when I finally shut down the computer, there are still 500 emails to be read.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> Gosh, I haven't the time left to email my friends. I can't remember the last book I read, and I gave up my subscription to my local newspaper- -- I used to enjoy reading it, cover to cover, but now it often ends up in the bottom of the squirrel's cage--- unread.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I've spent days emailing what seems like everyone---trying to find a foster home, help for a dog languishing in a shelter---but his time has run out, and the shelter has had to euthanize to make room for the next sad soul.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I swear, I walk away from my computer to stretch my legs---let the dogs out---and come back to find another dog in desperate need. There are times I really dread checking my email. How will I find the funds, the help, to save yet another dog?
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I save one dog, and two more take its place. Now an owner who doesn't want his dog---it won't stay in his unfenced yard. An intact male wanders... This bitch got pregnant by a stray... This 3-month-old pup killed baby chicks... The dog got too big... This person's moving and needs to give up his pet. I ask you, friends--- what town, what city, what state doesn't allow you to own a pet?
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I just received another picture, another sad soul with tormented eyes that peer out of a malnourished body. I hear whimpering in my sleep, have nightmares for days...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I just got off the phone. "Are you Pyr Rescue? We want to adopt a male to breed to our female." How many times do I have to explain? I have tried to explain about genetics, about health and pedigrees. I explain that rescue NEUTERS! I usually end up sobbing, as I explain about the vast numbers of animals dying in shelters across the country, as I describe the condition many of these animals are found in. I wonder if they really heard me...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> It is not like I don't have enough rescues of my own to worry about-- -but others have placed dogs improperly and aren't there to advise the new owners.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> There ARE some unscrupulous rescues out there---hoarders, collectors, and folks who will short change the care of the animals to make a dollar. They save them all, regardless of temperament, putting fellow rescuer's and adopters at risk by not being truthful.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I have trusted the wrong people--- had faith and heart broken...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... My dogs Shadow,Buddy and Igor, lay their heads in my lap, they comfort me with their gentle presence---and the thought of their cousins suffering stirs my heart.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... One of those 500 emails is from an adopter. They are thanking me for the most wonderful dog on earth---they cannot imagine life without their friend---their life is changed, and they are so grateful.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... One of my adopted Rescues has visited a nursing home. A patient that has spent the last few years unable to communicate, not connecting-- -Lifts his hand to pat the huge head in his lap, softly speaks his first words in ages--- to this gentle fur child.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... A Good Samaritan has found and vetted a lost baby, "I can't keep him, but I'll take care of him until you find his forever home."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... "Jamie took his first steps holding on to our Pyr." "Joan, you should see this dog nursing this hurt kitten!" "I was so sick, Joan, and he never left my side..."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... I get an email from a fellow rescuer, "Haven't heard from you in a while---you OK? You know I think of you..."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... A dozen rescuers step up to help, to transport, to pull, and to offer encouragement. I have friends I have never seen, but we share tears, joys, and everything in between. I am not alone. I am blessed with family of the heart, my fellow Rescuers. Just days ago it was a friend who shared her wit and wisdom, whose late night email lifted my heart. Sometimes it is friends who only have time to forward you a smile. Often, it is my friends who forward me the notices of dogs in need. There are Rescuers who see a failing transport and do everything they can to find folks to pull it together for you. Rescuers who'll overnight or foster your Dog while you seek transport. There are Rescuers not used to or comfortable with your breed, but who put aside their discomfort to help.
> 
> There are Rescuers whose words play the music of our hearts. Foster homes that love your Rescue, and help to make them whole again---body and spirit. Foster homes that fit your baby in, though it may not be their breed. Rescuers whose talents and determination give us tools to help us. Rescuers we call on for help in a thousand ways, who answer us, who hear our pleas. Rescuers who are our family, our strength, our comrades in battle. I know I cannot save every Pyr in need. I know my efforts are a mere drop in a sea. I know that if I take on just one more --- those I have will suffer.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> 
> *But I won't! *When I feel overwhelmed, I'll stroke my packs heads while reading my fellow Rescuers emails. I'll cry with them, I'll laugh with them---and they will help me find the strength to go on.
> 
> *I want to quit! But not today!* There's another email, another dog needing Rescue.
> 
> 
> This piece is dedicated, with love and gratitude, to all Rescuers.​
> 
> 
> _Author Unknown_​
> 
> 
> So thanks again to all who made a dream come true for Daisy, that she is now out of harms way, safe and OH SO LOVED!!!!


 


oh this just touched my heart in such a special way God Bless all of you who are stepping up to help in what ever way possible with all kinds of animals and loving them :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20

Just wait till you see Bron's video of Daisey. There wont be a dry eye in the house. That poor soul. Hugs,, Edie


----------



## 08chrissy08

This had me sobbing like a little girl. 



carley said:


> This was an another groups email, and thought I would share, it is a bit long, but oh so true..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We CANNOT Quit *
> 
> 
> *.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> My health is bad. There are days I feel so terrible that I can barely move. My phone bills are outrageous, and I could have replaced my van with the funds I have spent these last 3 years---on animals that were not my own.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I spend hours and hours emailing about dogs. There may be 500 messages when I start---and at 4 AM, when I finally shut down the computer, there are still 500 emails to be read.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> Gosh, I haven't the time left to email my friends. I can't remember the last book I read, and I gave up my subscription to my local newspaper- -- I used to enjoy reading it, cover to cover, but now it often ends up in the bottom of the squirrel's cage--- unread.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I've spent days emailing what seems like everyone---trying to find a foster home, help for a dog languishing in a shelter---but his time has run out, and the shelter has had to euthanize to make room for the next sad soul.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I swear, I walk away from my computer to stretch my legs---let the dogs out---and come back to find another dog in desperate need. There are times I really dread checking my email. How will I find the funds, the help, to save yet another dog?
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I save one dog, and two more take its place. Now an owner who doesn't want his dog---it won't stay in his unfenced yard. An intact male wanders... This bitch got pregnant by a stray... This 3-month-old pup killed baby chicks... The dog got too big... This person's moving and needs to give up his pet. I ask you, friends--- what town, what city, what state doesn't allow you to own a pet?
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I just received another picture, another sad soul with tormented eyes that peer out of a malnourished body. I hear whimpering in my sleep, have nightmares for days...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I just got off the phone. "Are you Pyr Rescue? We want to adopt a male to breed to our female." How many times do I have to explain? I have tried to explain about genetics, about health and pedigrees. I explain that rescue NEUTERS! I usually end up sobbing, as I explain about the vast numbers of animals dying in shelters across the country, as I describe the condition many of these animals are found in. I wonder if they really heard me...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> It is not like I don't have enough rescues of my own to worry about-- -but others have placed dogs improperly and aren't there to advise the new owners.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> There ARE some unscrupulous rescues out there---hoarders, collectors, and folks who will short change the care of the animals to make a dollar. They save them all, regardless of temperament, putting fellow rescuer's and adopters at risk by not being truthful.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I have trusted the wrong people--- had faith and heart broken...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... My dogs Shadow,Buddy and Igor, lay their heads in my lap, they comfort me with their gentle presence---and the thought of their cousins suffering stirs my heart.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... One of those 500 emails is from an adopter. They are thanking me for the most wonderful dog on earth---they cannot imagine life without their friend---their life is changed, and they are so grateful.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... One of my adopted Rescues has visited a nursing home. A patient that has spent the last few years unable to communicate, not connecting-- -Lifts his hand to pat the huge head in his lap, softly speaks his first words in ages--- to this gentle fur child.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... A Good Samaritan has found and vetted a lost baby, "I can't keep him, but I'll take care of him until you find his forever home."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... "Jamie took his first steps holding on to our Pyr." "Joan, you should see this dog nursing this hurt kitten!" "I was so sick, Joan, and he never left my side..."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... I get an email from a fellow rescuer, "Haven't heard from you in a while---you OK? You know I think of you..."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... A dozen rescuers step up to help, to transport, to pull, and to offer encouragement. I have friends I have never seen, but we share tears, joys, and everything in between. I am not alone. I am blessed with family of the heart, my fellow Rescuers. Just days ago it was a friend who shared her wit and wisdom, whose late night email lifted my heart. Sometimes it is friends who only have time to forward you a smile. Often, it is my friends who forward me the notices of dogs in need. There are Rescuers who see a failing transport and do everything they can to find folks to pull it together for you. Rescuers who'll overnight or foster your Dog while you seek transport. There are Rescuers not used to or comfortable with your breed, but who put aside their discomfort to help.
> 
> There are Rescuers whose words play the music of our hearts. Foster homes that love your Rescue, and help to make them whole again---body and spirit. Foster homes that fit your baby in, though it may not be their breed. Rescuers whose talents and determination give us tools to help us. Rescuers we call on for help in a thousand ways, who answer us, who hear our pleas. Rescuers who are our family, our strength, our comrades in battle. I know I cannot save every Pyr in need. I know my efforts are a mere drop in a sea. I know that if I take on just one more --- those I have will suffer.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> 
> *But I won't! *When I feel overwhelmed, I'll stroke my packs heads while reading my fellow Rescuers emails. I'll cry with them, I'll laugh with them---and they will help me find the strength to go on.
> 
> *I want to quit! But not today!* There's another email, another dog needing Rescue.
> 
> 
> This piece is dedicated, with love and gratitude, to all Rescuers.
> 
> 
> 
> _Author Unknown_​
> 
> 
> So thanks again to all who made a dream come true for Daisy, that she is now out of harms way, safe and OH SO LOVED!!!!


----------



## michellerobison

carley said:


> This was an another groups email, and thought I would share, it is a bit long, but oh so true..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *We CANNOT Quit *​
> 
> *.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> My health is bad. There are days I feel so terrible that I can barely move. My phone bills are outrageous, and I could have replaced my van with the funds I have spent these last 3 years---on animals that were not my own.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I spend hours and hours emailing about dogs. There may be 500 messages when I start---and at 4 AM, when I finally shut down the computer, there are still 500 emails to be read.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> Gosh, I haven't the time left to email my friends. I can't remember the last book I read, and I gave up my subscription to my local newspaper- -- I used to enjoy reading it, cover to cover, but now it often ends up in the bottom of the squirrel's cage--- unread.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I've spent days emailing what seems like everyone---trying to find a foster home, help for a dog languishing in a shelter---but his time has run out, and the shelter has had to euthanize to make room for the next sad soul.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I swear, I walk away from my computer to stretch my legs---let the dogs out---and come back to find another dog in desperate need. There are times I really dread checking my email. How will I find the funds, the help, to save yet another dog?
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I save one dog, and two more take its place. Now an owner who doesn't want his dog---it won't stay in his unfenced yard. An intact male wanders... This bitch got pregnant by a stray... This 3-month-old pup killed baby chicks... The dog got too big... This person's moving and needs to give up his pet. I ask you, friends--- what town, what city, what state doesn't allow you to own a pet?
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I just received another picture, another sad soul with tormented eyes that peer out of a malnourished body. I hear whimpering in my sleep, have nightmares for days...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I just got off the phone. "Are you Pyr Rescue? We want to adopt a male to breed to our female." How many times do I have to explain? I have tried to explain about genetics, about health and pedigrees. I explain that rescue NEUTERS! I usually end up sobbing, as I explain about the vast numbers of animals dying in shelters across the country, as I describe the condition many of these animals are found in. I wonder if they really heard me...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> It is not like I don't have enough rescues of my own to worry about-- -but others have placed dogs improperly and aren't there to advise the new owners.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> There ARE some unscrupulous rescues out there---hoarders, collectors, and folks who will short change the care of the animals to make a dollar. They save them all, regardless of temperament, putting fellow rescuer's and adopters at risk by not being truthful.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> I have trusted the wrong people--- had faith and heart broken...
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... My dogs Shadow,Buddy and Igor, lay their heads in my lap, they comfort me with their gentle presence---and the thought of their cousins suffering stirs my heart.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... One of those 500 emails is from an adopter. They are thanking me for the most wonderful dog on earth---they cannot imagine life without their friend---their life is changed, and they are so grateful.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... One of my adopted Rescues has visited a nursing home. A patient that has spent the last few years unable to communicate, not connecting-- -Lifts his hand to pat the huge head in his lap, softly speaks his first words in ages--- to this gentle fur child.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... A Good Samaritan has found and vetted a lost baby, "I can't keep him, but I'll take care of him until you find his forever home."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... "Jamie took his first steps holding on to our Pyr." "Joan, you should see this dog nursing this hurt kitten!" "I was so sick, Joan, and he never left my side..."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... I get an email from a fellow rescuer, "Haven't heard from you in a while---you OK? You know I think of you..."
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> AND THEN... A dozen rescuers step up to help, to transport, to pull, and to offer encouragement. I have friends I have never seen, but we share tears, joys, and everything in between. I am not alone. I am blessed with family of the heart, my fellow Rescuers. Just days ago it was a friend who shared her wit and wisdom, whose late night email lifted my heart. Sometimes it is friends who only have time to forward you a smile. Often, it is my friends who forward me the notices of dogs in need. There are Rescuers who see a failing transport and do everything they can to find folks to pull it together for you. Rescuers who'll overnight or foster your Dog while you seek transport. There are Rescuers not used to or comfortable with your breed, but who put aside their discomfort to help.
> 
> There are Rescuers whose words play the music of our hearts. Foster homes that love your Rescue, and help to make them whole again---body and spirit. Foster homes that fit your baby in, though it may not be their breed. Rescuers whose talents and determination give us tools to help us. Rescuers we call on for help in a thousand ways, who answer us, who hear our pleas. Rescuers who are our family, our strength, our comrades in battle. I know I cannot save every Pyr in need. I know my efforts are a mere drop in a sea. I know that if I take on just one more --- those I have will suffer.
> 
> *I want to quit!*
> 
> *But I won't! *When I feel overwhelmed, I'll stroke my packs heads while reading my fellow Rescuers emails. I'll cry with them, I'll laugh with them---and they will help me find the strength to go on.
> 
> *I want to quit! But not today!* There's another email, another dog needing Rescue.
> 
> 
> This piece is dedicated, with love and gratitude, to all Rescuers.​
> 
> 
> _Author Unknown_​
> This is how I feel sometimes too,passing around info about fluffs, trying to get more to vote and when we'd get a dog or cat adopted from the shelter ....someone would bring in a litter of puppies or kittens or dump their 12 year old beagle!
> I just can't quit either ,I couldn't look my flufs in the eyes,knowing I didn't try to help another fluff so they could be just as special to someone else as mine are to me...
> 
> Hugs!


----------



## almitra

Wow. Heartrending. Thank you so much for sharing this piece with all of us here.


----------



## carley

It says a lot doesn't it?


----------

